# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  τα μυρμήγκια!!!!

## mpapad

κοιτάτε να δείτε τι μπορούν να κάνουν αυτά τα απίστευτα μικρά πλασματάκια!!!




Για να δουν πώς μοιάζει το εσωτερικό μιας          φωλιάς μυρμηγκιών, μια ομάδα ερευνητών έριξε τσιμέντο για 3          συνεχόμενες μέρες σε μια εγκαταλειμμένη φωλιά.
Χώρεσαν 10 τόνοι τσιμέντο. Μετά από έναν μήνα ...

άρχισαν οι ανασκαφές και χρειάσθηκαν εβδομάδες για να ολοκληρωθούν.          Αυτό που ανακάλυψαν ήταν εντυπωσιακότατο !!
Μια ολόκληρη ¨πόλη¨, με δρόμους, κατοικίες και εξαερισμό. Όλα          δείχνουν σαν να ήταν σχεδιασμένα από αρχιτέκτονα. Αυτή η κολοσσιαία          πόλη δημιουργήθηκε με την σκληρή εργασία ολόκληρης της κοινότητας των          μυρμηγκιών , που αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά εκπαιδευμένη, πειθαρχημένη          και προσηλωμένη στον σκοπό της.
Το κτίσμα καλύπτει 50 τετραγωνικά μέτρα           και έχει 8 μέτρα           βάθος. Για να χτιστεί, τα μυρμηγκιά αναγκάσθηκαν να μετακινήσουν 40          τόνους γης

----------


## Pardalw...

εντυπωσιακο!!!

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ενδιαφερον Μαρια σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ουάου!!!!  :Confused0053:

----------


## mpapad

και εγώ παιδιά ενθουσιάστηκα όταν το είδα!!!  μπορεί να μην μας γεμίζουν το μάτι αυτά τα πλασματάκια αλλά είναι εκπληκτικοί αρχιτέκτονες τελικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουαου!!!!

Παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακο!!!!

Υ.Σ : Θα ηταν καλυτερα αν ενας mod μεγαλωναι τα γραμματα....  :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

Εντυπωσιακό! Σαν εξωγήινη ρατσα!
Είναι παράξενα ζωάκια τα μυρμήγκια - ένα μυρμήγκι μπορεί να σηκώσει βάρος 10 φορες μεγαλύτερο από το δικο του... 
...άρα 33 γραμμάρια μυρμήγκια λογικά μπορείτε να στείλετε στο περιπτερο να σας φέρουν ένα κουτάκι μπίρα )))

----------


## mpapad

δεν είναι κακή ιδέα!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Υ.Σ : Θα ηταν καλυτερα αν ενας mod μεγαλωναι τα γραμματα....


ενταξει τωρα Ευθυμακο??????



ευχαριστουμε μανουλα!!! τελειο!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Καλα εε τρομερο τι μπορει να φτιαξει μια ομαδα απο τοσο δα μικρα πλασματακια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α ρε Δημητρη!!!

Παντα πρωτος τρεχεις για να μας εξυπηρετεις!!!ΧαΧαΧα,οχι βρε ολοι οι mods  μας ειναι ξεφτερια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καταπληκτικό έχω εντυπωσιαστεί με το μέγεθος της φωλιάς.Μαράκι ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Είναι μαγικό να παρατηρεί κανείς τη φύση και τα πλάσματά της!!!! Βλέπεις πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι συμβαίνουν!!!! Μαρία απίστευτο videaki! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## vagelis76

Εντυπωσιάστηκα !!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ Μαράκι !!!!!!

----------


## mayri

Για οποιον θελει να δει ολοκληρο το ντοκιμαντερ

----------


## paris team cae

Απιστευτο!!! Φοβερο βιντεακι μπραβο μαρια. Ειναι απιστευτο αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι μπορουν και σηκωνουν και 10 φορες το βαρος τους, δηλαδη ενας ανθρωπος των 80 κιλων να μπορει να σηκωσει στους ωμους του 800 κιλα!!! Αυτα τα πλασματα ειναι οι εργατοπατερες της γης!

----------


## παππους

μην το πειτε πουθενα παιδια γιατι αν το μαθουν θα τα φορολογισουν!!
πραγματικα εντυποσιακο...

----------


## mpapad

> μην το πειτε πουθενα παιδια γιατι αν το μαθουν θα τα φορολογισουν!!
> πραγματικα εντυποσιακο...


έχεις δίκιο....  με τέτοια εργατικότητα....  σίγουρα υα βρουν κάποιον ειδικό φόρο να βγάλουν κάτι....

----------


## zweet

> μην το πειτε πουθενα παιδια γιατι αν το μαθουν θα τα φορολογισουν!!
> πραγματικα εντυποσιακο...



χαχαχαχα!! πραγματικα θα πρεπει να εργαζονται και ολα τα μιρμιγκια της κινας για να ξεπληρωσουν το χρεως στην ελλαδα.. 
αναρρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει καπου φωτο απο την μυρμιγκοφωλια εξω απο το χωμα... πολλα ζηταω ε?

----------


## mpapad

δυστυχώς μόνο το βιντεάκι είχα βρει......

----------

